# help installing hallway lights in a straight line?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Your link is not reliable also I see......

Anyway, what type of ceiling is this? Concrete or drywall, or plaster, or wood? Different hack for each...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Hang all your fixture bars and run a string from first to last fixture..

There is always a little play in the bar, so you might get lucky..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Use a different fixture bar or ditch it completely. String a line or laser and mount the fixtures based on that. As long as the box is under the fixture I'd be happy with it.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I sure learned about strings the hard way.

Running 3 control conduits and 5 lube lines in a manufacturing plant. Pulled my measurements off the steel trusses. Ran about 300' and when I looked up from one end I found out that steel trusses aren't straight. That sucked. Took a while to fix it, lucky everything was run on strut so that made it less hard.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I am guessing these fixtures are surface mount. Don't have the box as the means of support. Punch a hole in the back or install a chase and anchor the fixture to the ceiling.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

The ceiling is just drywall. And there is no anchor bar, the light just uses the back of light fixture to screw through?
Would be nice if we had a laser?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

What an embarrassing thread for our forum....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

bushwickbill said:


> The ceiling is just drywall. And there is no anchor bar, the light just uses the back of light fixture to screw through?
> Would be nice if we had a laser?


Before there were lasers, there was string..

Point A to Point B has never changed.. 

Even a fixture that doesn't have a fixture bar can be fitted with a "universal" mounting bar..

Most bars have slack in the mounting holes that hold it to the box.. that is where you can "fudge" it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

reminds me of my old union days where I would walk into a room and hammer in a box and call it center.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What an embarrassing thread for our forum....


Why's that? Because some of us made mistakes and sharing the experience?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Why's that? Because some of us made mistakes and sharing the experience?


I'm first year and if that were me, I'd either know what to do, or ask my journeyman, and he'd know what to do.

It's just weird to ask a question like that. And the question doesn't make sense. Does he want us to figure out where the middle of the hallway is? Because I'd say "1/2 the distance between the 2 walls is half way."

He can't just measure, mark, and do?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Why's that? Because some of us made mistakes and sharing the experience?


 

It would be a good comparison to start a thread and ask how to drive to work:blink:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I found the problem with your link. it is this part.


> homedepot


----------



## yetti (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL!!! I agree


----------



## yetti (Feb 27, 2011)

kaboler said:


> I'm first year and if that were me, I'd either know what to do, or ask my journeyman, and he'd know what to do.
> 
> It's just weird to ask a question like that. And the question doesn't make sense. Does he want us to figure out where the middle of the hallway is? Because I'd say "1/2 the distance between the 2 walls is half way."
> 
> He can't just measure, mark, and do?


Hahahahahahaha


----------

